# Suppression définitive de contact dans msn



## xxch (23 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour

J'utilise aléatoirement MSN ou aMSN ou Mercury.

Comment supprimer définitivement les contacts. En effet quand je les supprime (et bloque) ils reste une liste dans le menu préférences. 

Est-ce possible de les effacer pour toujours ?
Merci


----------



## whereismymind (24 Octobre 2007)

Question déjà abordée et à ce jour la réponse est non.


----------

